# Splash Dogs-March 1st, 2nd & 3rd



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Splash Dogs - Nor Cal Boat, RV & Sport Show 2013 Registration

This that time of the year again and the jumps are coming up real quick :woof: Is anyone planning on attending this one? I know Celeste will be out there with Dakota showing em how the high flying's done, and Dosia and I will be out there for sure  Keep your fingers crossed for us if we do well and make it to finals on this jump I think that'll give D all the points he needs to finish up his title :woof: 
So excited to go out and have fun, see some good dog friends and maybe meet some new ones


----------



## Tannerg (Dec 15, 2012)

i wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissh


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Happy is coming back, but I won't be ready for this one.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i think this might be a lil farther than i can afford. im gunna have to pick and choose what events i go to this summer since i dont have Saturday's off... i will have to ration my vacation days lol


----------

